# YFT at the rigs



## TheJunkyardDog1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Left out of Sherman's cove early tuesday morning, bait was hard to find but we managed to pick up enough to go fishing. Stopped by the M255 to catch a few hard tails there were none there and the water was dirty. Left there and headed to the marlin where we fished a decent weedline managed to pick up about 25 hard tails. We left the marlin and went to horn mountain where we found a better weedline, we found a few schoolies 8-10lbs but no big dolphin around it. There was no sign of any YFT at the marlin or horn mountain so we headed east to the Deep Seas where we were going to spend the night. We put out some live baits and started our drifts. Right at dusk we had the first bite and managed to pick up 7 50-60lb class YFT and 1 big BFT as the night progressed. When the bite turned off we got some sleep. We were back at the rig at daylight got the live baits back out but no takers. We saw several BFT busting the top but the storms moved in so we started the journey back to Sherman's cove.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Good to hear someone has got some tuna out there lots of people have been returning empty handed


----------



## TheJunkyardDog1 (Jul 17, 2014)

picture from the trip


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pictures, sounds like a great trip! Were the YFT caught chunking or with the hartails you had?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics, I'm so glad that a regular joe got out there and broke the ice on the YFT and caught some. Last few reports all the YFT caught were too short. Way to go!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Poke !!!! Nice job guys and thanks for the report.


----------



## TheJunkyardDog1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Thanks for the report and pictures, sounds like a great trip! Were the YFT caught chunking or with the hartails you had?


We caught all the YFT on live hard tails and pilchards. No takers on the chunk bait.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

great job and thanks for the report...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a great catch. Too bad you have to go so far to catch anything right now. Maybe by October we will have some nice water..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the report and pics!!!!


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like you might have a couple bigeyes mixed in your catch. Great catch!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice haul, congrats on a great trip! Hanapa'a!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey junkyard dog, you ever have a custom rod go missing?


----------



## TheJunkyardDog1 (Jul 17, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> Hey junkyard dog, you ever have a custom rod go missing?


no not that we are aware of


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

TheJunkyardDog1 said:


> no not that we are aware of


 OK. 

I picked up a rod last year for cheap from a Pawn shop. so I was wondering.


----------

